# Arw file not opening



## rao.perspective (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi I just got a Sony a6400 but I'm not able to open the raw files.  Please help!!!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 6, 2019)

Make sure you updated to Lightroom Classic 8.2. Support for this new camera was added in that version.


----------

